# Nikon Monarch 3 2.5-10x42 BDC



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Up for sale is my Nikon Monarch 3 2.5-10x42mm scope with silver finish. I've had this scope for about 5 years now and it has served me well. The scope has been on a few hunts with me but is still in pristine condition. It's extremely accurate and the bullet drop system is dead on.

The flip up scope covers will also be included for full asking price. Text is the best way to get a hold of me. 801-755-2379



















I'm asking *$280* for it.

Thanks for looking!


----------

